# What Deefer learnt at training classes!



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

Deefer loves his training class. There are a few "dogs with issues" but he takes it all in his stride. His worst skill is total deafness ten minutes into the class. Just will not sit, stand still but will lay on the down command (upside down with his tummy showing!). He settles and then does really well but on Friday he learnt a new trick. 

He was standing behind the course leader whilst she explained the next task and whilst waving her arms around she managed to drop a couple of dog treats. 

You never saw a cockapoo move so fast! He was like a bolt of lightening... of course I was not ready (dog treats don't do it for me) and as he bolted towards the treat I flew after him... much laughing all round. 

For the rest of the lesson he was on guard, waiting for more goodies to no avail. Roll on next Friday - honestly no-one would think I ever fed him. Since his castration he is so hungry... my picky eater is now constantly on the prowl!

Sue


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah good old Deefer.

Millie was getting bored in her Tricks training class  All she wanted to do was have her tummy tickled rather than roll over 

Millie isn't a food focused as Deefer, she enjoys them on our walks but one after another in training is just too much for her.

At least when Deefer goes next week, he'll be very attentive


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

awwww :3 Vincent is so treat orientated.... when at training he completely ignores everything going on around him and will stare at us waiting for the next treat!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Beau has always been a bit of a nightmare at obedience classes and when they had to do recall she was the only one every week who would run to everyone and everything except me!!! We missed 3 weeks due to either me or Madeleine being ill so at the final class I did laugh and say to everyone that I would be doing the walk of shame when the trainer called us out one by one to award the certificate and rosette at the end of the class but Beau did everything she should and got top marks  I think she knew that Madeleine loves collecting the rosettes so thought she would be on her best behaviour! We are giving them up now and hope to do a bit of agility in the garden during the summer


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh Deefer, silly boy, Well maybe some tasty treats and you can have him doing back flips.


----------

